# To the people who need bulk lime



## Millyville Hunter

I just went by L & L farm mart in Baldwin County GA and they have bulk lime there for sale. The price I was quoted for 1 ton is $243 and was told that this price will come down soon. Not sure how much but I would believe it will be around $200 then. They will deliver in the baldwin county area.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Millyville Hunter said:


> I just went by L & L farm mart in Baldwin County GA and they have bulk lime there for sale. The price I was quoted for 1 ton is $243 and was told that this price will come down soon. Not sure how much but I would believe it will be around $200 then. They will deliver in the baldwin county area.


good lord that is high i bought it last year for 75 a ton


----------



## Jehova Jira Farms

*Fertilizer/Lime for Free*

Armstrong World Industries will give you free a permitted soil amendment that contains a significant amount of fertilizer/lime. If you are within 30 miles they will even haul it to you for free.

Contact:
gehawkins@armstrong.com 




bhearn92574 said:


> good lord that is high i bought it last year for 75 a ton


----------



## shane111

That sound like a really high price. I pay $45 a ton in Toombs County.


----------



## papaz

*lime*

Get mine from Wayne county for $45 a ton and that includes the spreader.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Maybe he means a tractor trailer load for that price?

I pay about $40 per ton of lime spread here in Jefferson Co.


----------



## Jim Boyd

I think that price is for bagged pelletized lime... most bags run from $4.00 to $4.50 - which is about the price he is talking about. 

Over here in SC, there are so many small clubs, the farm suppliers can not keep up, so this is way many folks go. 

With a PTO driven spreader, it is not that bad... goes pretty fast.


----------



## jeff74

paid 26 a ton spread last year.


----------



## jeff74

jeff74 said:


> paid 26 a ton spread last year.



I ordered mine today, $45 a ton spread, ordered 15 tons @ 45 = $675.00. Now fertilizer is a different story!


----------



## Sylvan

I bought some the first of Feb for a friends garden. I paid $29 a ton spread.


----------



## Black Rack

*pelletized lime*

I live in Covington, where can i find bulk pelletized lime near me? Local supplier here in town wants $5.55 for 40lb bag..


----------



## nrh0011

I pay 30$ a ton delivered and spread...what youre looking at has to be in bags.


----------



## nrh0011

Black Rack said:


> I live in Covington, where can i find bulk pelletized lime near me? Local supplier here in town wants $5.55 for 40lb bag..



personally I've never seen it. All the pelletized lime I've seen is in 40-50 lb bags and 5.55 is about 2 dollars more a bag than I bought it for earlier this year...shop around.


----------



## GAGE

Tractor Supply puts 40lb. bags on sale for $3.00 several times a year.


----------



## Forest Grump

GAGE said:


> Tractor Supply puts 40lb. bags on sale for $3.00 several times a year.



So do Lowe's & Home Depot.

"Black Rack": go to Lowe's/HD: contractor price for 10+ bags, is usually a little over 3 bucks a bag. Generally, in GA, you won't find pelletized available in bulk, but when you are paying the purveyor to spread it, Ag lime is better anyway, & far less expensive. The reason we buy pelletized lime is we can't get a truck into the spot. 

This thread is 8 years old people...  Who the heck?

but wow, can you imagine being happy to pay what the OP did?...

A typical price for what bulk Ag lime ought to cost you, is, at most, $35-40/ton, delivered & spread. If you are in N Ga, double that, because they have to haul it either from the marble quarries or from below the Fall Line. Even if they charge you 70$/ton, if they spread it, pay them & give the driver a tip. If you shovel a few tons of lime you will understand why I say that. In fact, as long as you make more than about $ 5.00/hr you make money hiring them to spread it.


----------



## joey1919

The price of bulk lime will vary greatly depending on how far you are from the quarry. The trucking is the biggest expense for me getting pulverized lime.


----------



## Black Rack

tractor supply is now 4.99  for a 40lb. bag


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I think you can buy it from your county landfill. Most have specific sheetrock dumping area where they have an operation to grind it up. I see the largest local farmer in the county there almost everytime I go. He hauls it to middle men. I suspect they do sell to the public. You can buy ground up mulch, which is simply all the yard waste ground up...so why not the lime. You would be cutting out the middle man. No trucking cost if you haul it yourself. But unless you have something capable of hauling heavy loads, even 6tons don't go far. And even with a spreader, a lot of work. Moral of the story, has to be a better way.


----------



## lithiahunter

*Lime near mcrae ga*

I'm looking for bulk lime delivered and or spread in just north of mcrae, does anyone know where to point me to?


----------



## BriarPatch99

Call Griffins in McCrea ... 800-831-2650


----------

